
The Difference Between a Programmer, a Hacker, and a Developer - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/study/programmer_hacker_developer/?fb_ref=sAhdYJaQE2-Hackernews
======
lpcrealmadrid
I like this, thanks for sharing. I'd actually like to see a 2x2 of Hacker v
Developer and see if any coherent "types" of programmers come out of the
woodwork + in which types of organizations they are most at home

